# Behmor 1600 Connected



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I just read about Behmor's new device - the 1600 Connected. Allegedly, you will be able to both control the roast process and log it on your phone. Plus, it looks very modern and sleek. Link: http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/03/17/behmor-unveiling-connected-roaster-and-brewer-models/


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks interesting. It's a shame the Behmor resembles a microwave oven and takes away the visual element from roasting. Something that completely put me off the Behmor. Then again I think that was their intention. Good that they're doing this. The lower end of the roaster market; Gene Cafe, Behmor, Hottop, could do with some competition. I'd like to see Genesis release a Gene V2 with more control.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Totally looks like a Microwave


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Only US 120v 60hz version is coming out later this year.


----------

